# Uber turned me on!



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just got the text from Das Uber and background check went threw! (Told em I had one, sheesh)

I started the process last year but couldn't sign in and stuck with just lyft.

But anyway, I am mightily impressed with the app and webinars! Seriously, leaps and bounds over Lyft's app.

That and finding pertinent information, so far, has been a snap! I really like the look, feel and function. I have yet to do a ride but am excited. On a good day, I only do 4 or 5 lyfts from around 6am until noonish.

LoL, OK. Begin the bemoaning. With tales of poverty, bad company practices and depreciation! _But oh, the humanity (and deprecation!) Snicker.
_
But I really are excited. Spend more time sitting than driving now. With it cold and driving a Prius. I use the same amount of gas either way


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Shill!!! Owner! Employee! Apologist! Undercover Uber agent provocateur!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Just got the text from Das Uber and background check went threw! (Told em I had one, sheesh)
> 
> I started the process last year but couldn't sign in and stuck with just lyft.
> 
> ...


Go get em Tiger!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Shill!!! Owner! Employee! Apologist! Undercover Uber agent provocateur!


Don't get jealous


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Shill!!! Owner! Employee! Apologist! Undercover Uber agent provocateur!


I guess the chimp is right if ya really think about it. LOL!

(and I had to look up "apologist" 2 funny, fuzzy!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Go get em Tiger!!


Yeah, Buddy!



tohunt4me said:


> Don't get jealous


LoL
=====================================
Talk to me in a week, I know but really am excited


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Where are the voices of doom, gloom and corporate evil doing?
Not one lament on car depreciation!? 

Seriously, you guys are slipping.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Good luck. I hope you can make it to that magical $10 an hour mark!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Adding to my Lyft take home. I was hoping for $11, Galin. lol''


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Forgot to say. While at the greenlite station, they gave me 4 cases of water. When I went in, L was wondering why guys were walking out with em. They signed up 4 other guys (they were all male) in the 14 minutes I was there.

Kinda worried me. But this is the life we have chosen!


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Forgot to say. While at the greenlite station, they gave me 4 cases of water. When I went in, L was wondering why guys were walking out with em. They signed up 4 other guys (they were all male) in the 14 minutes I was there.
> 
> Kinda worried me. But this is the life we have chosen!


They're still giving out water over there? Wow. All I can say is good luck.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks, MGHT. Hope they don't think I will keep that up. It is the sniffle, cough & sneeze season here in CT. Following Karen Stein's advice, I have been offering cough-drops. Huge hit and kinda cool to offer comfort. I just don't wanna pay for it, LoL


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

First day with Uber went awesome! I really enjoyed it. And my very first passenger tipped me $4 bucks, lol. I explained to him what a sore spot this was with a lot of drivers and seemed to amuse him. Just luck of the draw, I'm sure but every pax was interesting and fun.

I did double the rides and $ as I do for lyft in the same time. It was Sunday So maybe that has something to do with it.
Just all around, a great first experience.

I had thought it would be busier but pretty much the same deal as Lyft. (I do enjoy lyft) But the app is just so much better, far and away. I kept the 5* throughout the 9 rides. Only 2 folks rated. But unlike lyft, you can see the comments if something was/is amiss. Can't fix or ignore an issue ya don't know about. Kind of a sticking point with me, about lyft. 4.* and dunno why. I wrote and asked but still didn't see exactly what was the problem or exact comments. But I still really like Lyft.

A day or 2 later, got a text from Uber saying thank you and that I was in the top 10% for CT that day. Made me enjoy a good day even more. (But give me time, snork!

This gig, side hustle is perfect for me and I Really enjoy it. But lyft's not being more forthcoming with why after 87 rides, I still have mashugana *'s was really frustrating and taking the wind out of my sails. Guess that seems silly but I am very mission oriented and failing with out a way to address it was really, really bothersome.

Then yesterday, Got a text invite to the greenlite station in Hartford for a"how-to" For the app, where to try and find the best locations, "tips for the road" etc.

Just all around, very professional and good experience.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh, and the little (not so little) side perks and discounts from Uber uber are better. Just seems all around better thought out and exicuted in a more professional manner.

Not that I plan on ditching or think badly of lyft. Just musing, I guess.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Chat with us in 2K rides....


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

You're right. The honeymoon phase, fer sure.

But I really do enjoy this "work" and all of it fits my needs perfectly. The turn the app on and work. Off and stop, is awesome. My courier biz, ya have to take the phone into the restroom, answer at 3 am and ya go to the bottom of the list if ya miss a call. 

'Ya gotta hurry. It needs to be there in 8 minutes" It's a 2 hr drive in a snow storm...

Nope, this works out great for me.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Adding to my Lyft take home. I was hoping for $11, Galin. lol''


LMAO


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Har, Levittown. I just posted that! Kinda and sadly apropo.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-helps-in-prosecuting-driver.132132/


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> While at the greenlite station, they gave me 4 cases of water


When you run out, you should go get more from them. Lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lovin' Das Uber. Last 2 days and out of the gate, had trips to New Haven. Its $30 bucks and takes about 25 minutes. Just enough time to enjoy a cup of coffee.

Then, work down that way, for the day. It's been busier than Hartford while I was there. On the way home, get all these lil quick rides that pay for the trip home.

Yesterday was the busiest day I have had so far.

Just pleasant enough, with just enough bank!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dang! lost my 5 stars!

Down to 4.9.. Kept it surprisingly long, though.

I got dinged for refusing to take a baby with out a car seat. (Grandma took the trip alone, Koffee. Originally it was her, the kid and 2 other adults.)


((thanks Koffee))


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Recently found out Uber, up my way, pays $150. for driver referrals. Lyft is $10. Just say'in.

Haven't seen an Uber webinar that I I thought was of much use, yet. The notices, I got 7 one day for them, gets really annoying!

But Really enjoying the Uber gig. And it put me through imaginary alien language school to get my fictitious degree. Just waiting for that big money to start rolling in!


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Recently found out Uber, up my way, pays $150. for driver referrals. Lyft is $10. Just say'in.
> 
> Haven't seen an Uber webinar that I I thought was of much use, yet. The notices, I got 7 one day for them, gets really annoying!
> 
> But Really enjoying the Uber gig. And it put me through imaginary alien language school to get my fictitious degree. Just waiting for that big money to start rolling in!


Just wait you start getting those sassy bagdes, they are the best! LOL


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Just wait you start getting those sassy bagdes, they are the best! LOL


LoL, JC. I was just looking for some thing and happened to look at them.

I was secretly POed that I haven't got one yet!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

JC, I got a badge! (for conversation)

Really cool guy. I picked him up at my docs. Then the GPS took us both on a scenic rout to his next appointment. He was a medical I.T. guy upgrading transcription software.

When I told him about his 5 star rating as he got out, he seemed excited. And he 5*rd me, left a compliment and the badge thing.

I really think we should all tell passengers about their ratings. Most don't know they are rated and it instantly leads them to trying to be nice and less harsh with their ratings.
---------------------------------------------------
I love driving for work. With the courier thing, it pays terribly and is often one way, with long dead-heads home. I enjoy it but 85 cents a mile, half the time just can't be justified. Even with a Prius.

Pizza delivery, I have made up to $30 P/H (15/20, p/h, avg) but it's stressful, rushed and ya drive the same places/roads over & over. Meaniel, dull and stressful

Uber Lyfting is just right. (lol, said Goldy Locks. Mr. an' Mrs. Lock's girl)

Never know where you'll end up driving around. Most often are making $ and not dead heading 200 miles back from Vermont.
Most of the people are great to meet and chat with.
No schedule! (love that!)

It's juusst right.
(keeping with the 3 bears thing)


Not to be corny but enjoy here. Some great, funny good an' kind folks here. That came with the job, as well.
(Talking about ya, not to ya!) lol

Drive safe!
Or drink enough so that ya don't tense up in an accident....


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I got dinged for refusing to take a baby with out a car seat.


Not sure how this happened... if you canceled, then they can't rate you. Unless you started the trip, then canceled?

Koffee


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Koffee said:


> Not sure how this happened... if you canceled, then they can't rate you. Unless you started the trip, then canceled?
> 
> Koffee


Grandma took the trip alone, Koffee. Originally it was her, the kid and 2 other adults. My bad for not being more clear.

Really did suck that I lost my 5.0. (hehe, yes, I am that petty)

I am gonna change that post so as not to worry new folks who might think they can be harmed for refusing a ride with good cause. Thanks for pointing that out, Koffee.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol good luck I have an app issue nearly every week on uber.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

App has been fine so far but toggling with them all gets messed up for me, EMP. Uber, lyft and google maps. 

Am experimenting using 2 cell phones. (can't find link to thread I started on that)
But on it's own, no problems yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

12 rides today. Most I have done in a stretch, so far. In need of extra cash so gonna hit it hard(er) this week. No tips with Uber but got a lil over 9% on the lyft platform.

Really good day. Just got to where I am really calm and relaxed doing this. Which in itself is really cool.

Uber app was funky all day. (LoL, I know EMP. Ya warned me) Kept asking if I was at the pick-up location when I was. It worked but a couple pickups were longer than usual waits and caused concern. 

Been experimenting using old cell phone for Lyft and new one for Uber. Today the old phone was slower than dirt going up hill on a cold day. Got better at the end of the day but was still faster doing both apps on the one, newer cell phone.

But Uber on my Brethren! And Sisteren!! 
(is too a word. It's right there on the interweb machine)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Instant paid today's Uber earnings.



















Went threw immediately. Later I noticed a credit from Uber that was $20 less then I had transferred. Was gonna ask you folks, here. But then saw that my instant in the full amount below that. Dunno why but got a deposit from them when they didn't owe me one.
Have to look at it again tomorrow. after some sleep. But kinda crazy.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Great ride, rider. Picked up a guy at 5 AM at University of Hartford. During the regular chit chat, he told me he was on his way to NYC to apply for an internship that he really wanted. (our ride was just to the bus station) He was dressed in business casual and obviously nervous. Just needed a lil confidence boost. I told him twice that he was"well spoken and obviously bright and he was gonna do fine. Have confidence" 

You could see his shoulders fall and relax. The gig was very important to him. 
As we pulled up I told him he had very slight morning breath and to wait as I dug around for gum. (think his stomach was upset) Couldn't find any gum but did find 2 cough drops for him. 
He was kinda shocked and told me how much he appreciated the honesty. Was kinda cool helping a college kid out like that. As he got out, I repeated "Be confident. You got this.

Next ride was a woman maybe 2o something. She was a program provider for Facebook (SF) doing a project with Stanley tools. headquartered in New Britain, CT. We had a grand old time. 
She was worried she would not be able to get to another meeting tomorrow at the same place. We are supposed to get a lot of snow in the morning. Her hotel is a good ways, away. So gave her my Lyft card with my # and email. She is gonna call tomorrow to let me know if she is OK or if I need to come get her. No boy/girl stuff. But buddies right away. Don't think she is thrilled being so far from home by her self and needed a buddy.

Just so cool to do this gig and be of service to folks like these. And that's just a Wednesday. Really enjoying this. 


LoL, and twice I have been told by people here that I am "a bad businessman" 
I'm happy and they wanna fix that for me.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

If they didn't tip, then you are a bad business man LOL. 
start a mentorship program, maybe you could coach while driving hahaha


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, JC. 
an' nope. nodda el tippo.

Just an odd side thought. This was on my mind all day. I enjoyed that work day so much. I mean really, a lot. I have been ill for a good number of years and spend most of my time in a small room and alone. I'm kind of a hermit and recluse so it's in no way uncomfortable and almost preferable. Or was. The simply being of use to others was such a turn on. Think I am getting TMI and boring here, so I'll shut up but it really was cool and feeling about 1,000.5% better and I'm getting paid for it! snork, snicker. The damn meds cost me $506 out of pocket a month and they don't work half as good as this.

Oh! might be a way to convert or change the lat. and longitude in google maps to a street address as destination. Will report as soon as I get word from my programer/ code guy. But we gotta keep this a secret. If to many people know their destination when pinged, it will get fixed and we won't be able to use it.

But how cool would that be!?

_Uber on my fellow babies!_


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> Lol good luck I have an app issue nearly every week on uber.


Ya jinxed me, EMP! LoL. The ^^%%$##%* app was a mess all night!

2 funny. But you were right and I should have thanked you for the heads up. Honestly, at the time I didn't think you were right about that. But dang! you was....


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Quick question. Last night (my first night shift) There was a promotion/guarantee of $20 an hr. But nothing showed up in payout. Is it at the end of the week?

Was a fun night. Worked from 5 PM saturday night until 2AM. got board and signed back in at 3 and worked until 7:30 this morning.

And no one puked in my car! Was _so happy! _Honestly, was not working nights due to the O.P.V. (other people's vomit)

But any one know when the guarantee kicks in? TIA y'all, all y'all. lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just did the math. I made more than the hourly bonus just being busy and with the surges. LoL, so ignore my question.

Uber eats started, soft started in Hartford countie today and I caught one. Prety easy but paid nothing. And it had not one but 2 bad address. snork.

But like it. Just being forced to get out, up and stretch is a good thing. but can see the complaints from drivers trying to live on this and why it's not a good deal. but I enjoyed it.

Every time I needed a hundred or what ever bucks in cash this week, lumbering was to the 
enny of whatever I wanted or needed. This gig rocks!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

*Don't do this. It's just a bad idea;*

Weird trip. Guy (very cool, polite and fun) has tattoos up to his chin. He hops in and says hello, asks how my day is going. Very courteous.

He wants to go to a bank and if they won't cash his check, wants to go to second place to try and then Hartford. (from New Britain, CT.)

Fail, fail and he just ain't getting his check cashed. So I say let's try my bank to see if I/they can cash it for you. He is ecstatic. "Thanks dude! I can't believe you would do that for me! You rock!" He is yelling this. He had just moved up from Fla. and this is his first check and his rent is due, he tells me. It's not a big deal and was a $20 something fare, anyway.

Turns out, I having just paid my monthlies, don't have enough in my checking/uber/lyft account to cover his check to cash. So I get a cash advance on a credit card. He signs over his check to me for deposit in my biz checking account. He than covers the cash advance fee of 10 bucks, tipps me $2 bucks, opens an account at my bank and they give me $25 as a referral fee. He uses my Lyft referral code and that gives me another $20.

I honestly, swear to Good and right hand raised just wanted to help the guy out. but in keeping with my being a "bad businessman" and trying to just be a fellow human, inadvertently made $87.

But it did take about 93 minutes. So there is that.......


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

You must be crazy, watch closely your statement and look at that check vanish in a couple of days. 
If wish it won't happen, but it is a common modus operandi.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Jc. said:


> You must be crazy, watch closely your statement and look at that check vanish in a couple of days.
> If wish it won't happen, but it is a common modus operandi.


No argument there, Buddy.

But cashier did varify the check before deposit. And the funds were available this morning.

Thinking about it now, I should not have posted that as your right, JC. Could just as easily been a scam and I wouldn't want suborn doing dumb stuff I do.

Maybe I will just add a disclaimer so as to keep the record, post.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Every reply by the OP in this thread is absolutely cringe-worthy. I really hope you're trolling.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Jc. said:


> You must be crazy, watch closely your statement and look at that check vanish in a couple of days.
> If wish it won't happen, but it is a common modus operandi.


No argument there, Buddy.

But cashier did varify the check before deposit. And the funds were available this morning.

Thinking about it now, I should not have posted that as your right, JC. Could just as easily been a scam and I wouldn't want suborn doing dumb stuff I do.

Maybe I will just add a disclaimer so as to keep the record, post.



werty said:


> Every reply by the OP in this thread is absolutely cringe-worthy. I really hope you're trolling.


LoL, seriously. "Cringe-worthy"?
--------------------------------------------------

Got me brand new, supper spiffy tires. Kinda pricey but highly recommended by Prius folks. Even with this cold snap we are having here in CT. Still got 42 MPG.

They are Goodyear Assurance fuel Max's. $96 per tire retail and before discounts. But given what we do, spending a lil extra and erring on the side of caution seems warranted. And I really like the way the car Handel's with 'em. Was worried that LRR (low rolling resistance) tires wouldn't handle well. But they are great.

Would definitely get 'em again or recommend.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Had an awesome night. Gonna do a thread for CT drivers. Storres CT, UCONN is great Friday and Saturday nights. Super busy and great passengers. It's easy and fun money. It's spring break but great area for steady and short rides. Last Saturday, it was surging all night.
Seriously, great spot if you're near-by.

This "cringe-worthy" thread in large part is a sort of online log for me. 
Below, I am gonna post some screen-shots for personal and later use. Please feel free to ignore.
=================================================================================


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Dang! lost my 5 stars!
> 
> Down to 4.9.. Kept it surprisingly long, though.
> 
> ...


Go back in look up her ride and request a re-rate for grandma. I say give 3 stars with the explaination she tried to get you to take her n grandchild w/o carseat (bad grandma). That way ya won't get her again in the future cause, she doesnt like you now and will probably give you a bad rating in the future everytime. Unless of course dimentia has set in. I'd bring her rating down with yours. That's not vindictive but its what these stupid pax deserve. They gotta learn rideshare rules and rideshare edicate.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Did they tip or just drop a compliment?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Go back in look up her ride and request a re-rate for grandma. I say give 3 stars with the explaination she tried to get you to take her n grandchild w/o carseat (bad grandma). That way ya won't get her again in the future cause, she doesnt like you now and will probably give you a bad rating in the future everytime. Unless of course dimentia has set in. I'd bring her rating down with yours. That's not vindictive but its what these stupid pax deserve. They gotta learn rideshare rules and rideshare edicate.


Elmo, I always wonder with that. The child seat thing. They never seem to realize your looking out for the kid. Jus omni-focused on how they are being inconvenienced. Think that is the normal reaction with it being here & now. But the child's safety never seems to come up. I think I would become defensive thinking I was thought to be a bad parent/caregiver. (and you're right! "bad grandma")
But always with the "I have to be..." or "The other driver let us"

Its in the moment so who knows what gets thought next minute. But I would feel like a bad for not thinking, even if later. "he was right. Cars are dangerous and kids are fragile"



Jc. said:


> Did they tip or just drop a compliment?


Not sure which did or didn't, JC.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

This is funny. last week I didn't turn the Lyft app on much.
Made $63.53 in ride payments. And $6 in tips, $10 in cancels and $60 in referrals.

I made more not driving people around than driving 'em around.


----------

